# Beeman Air Rifle Glitch



## Washington95 (Oct 19, 2012)

Grandson got one of the rifles that has interchangeable barrels as a gift.  And it's sort of a higher end/expensive model.  Has a .22 and .177 bbl held on by a hex nut screw.

All sounds good and well, except that bbl loosens after only one or two shots.  Can't tighten it where it won't loosen.

So be aware.  Trying to contact Beeman about it.


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 19, 2012)

Use loctite and see if that will keep it from backing out.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Oct 19, 2012)

What dawg said + a lock washer!


----------



## snookdoctor (Oct 24, 2012)

I have the same rifle. No problems with the nut. 

The 177 barrel was never accurate. Put the gun in a vice and the pellets sprayed all over. 

 I put the 22 barrel on and it became a tack driver out to 60-70 yards. The knockdown power also increased.

Use loctite and enjoy.


----------



## Shug (Oct 24, 2012)

Loctite is the answer, but you need to decide on a caliber,It's no good if you continuously change . As far as the .177 pellets you have to find a brand and style that fits tight in the barrel. I've had the same problem with a Remington. you get a tight fit you get accuracy.


----------

